# SC orders restoration of park on site of Tariq Road's Madina Masjid in one week



## ghazi52

*SC orders restoration of park on site of Tariq Road's Madina Masjid in one week*

CJP says Karachi will have to be rebuilt; Justice Qazi Ameen says such mosques are residences rather than places of worship

By Web Desk
December 28, 2021


The Supreme Court on Tuesday ordered the restoration of a park on the site of the Madina Masjid located in Karachi's Tariq Road area.

A case related to the construction of the mosque was heard in the Supreme Court Karachi Registry today, which was presided over by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed and in which Commissioner Karachi Iqbal Memon and Administrator Karachi Murtaza Wahab and other officials appeared before the court.

The chief justice asked Wahab why he has not taken action against the "illegal mosque". To this, Wahab replied that if the court orders it, action will be taken.

Justice Ahmed responded by saying: "I am surprised to see you people (behave this way). It is your job and yet you wait for our (the court's) order."

Meanwhile, Justice Qazi Ameen, who was also sitting in on the hearing, remarked that such mosques "are not places of worship" and are rather "residences".

He went on to say that there are neither any electricity nor gas bills to deal with and this particular case has been brought to the court's attention, otherwise there are several other illegally constructed areas in Karachi with no one to object to them.

*Administrator, DMC East castigated*

During the hearing, the court castigated the administrator and District Municipal Corporation East for not knowing the exact boundaries of Tariq Road.

The chief justice said "you people come to sit in offices, drink tea, gossip and go home".

"If you have no work, who is getting everything done?" he asked.

"What have you done to this city? You have caused irreparable damage," he added.

Justice Ahmed said that to "fix" the city, it will need to be "blown up" first. "This city will need to be rebuilt, the way Germany, Japan, Poland were rebuilt."

He observed that forty people now live where four people had taken up residence in the past.

The chief justice also expressed his annoyance over money making having become a priority. "Is minting money your only concern? That seems to be all you are occupied with."

He said that the city presents the same picture from PECHS to North Nazimabad. "Eight-storey-high buildings have been constructed on plots of 200 square yards."

"If an earthquake hits the city, everything will be destroyed. Tens of millions of people will die. If you survive, their blood will be on your hands.

"But what do you care? You think you will retire and will be long gone to enjoy life abroad, like everyone does. You look forward to wrapping everything up here and leave like everyone does," the chief justice said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


> Meanwhile, Justice Qazi Ameen, who was also sitting in on the hearing, remarked that such mosques "are not places of worship" and are rather "residences".


 But what constitutes as residency? the building is occupied throughout the day.


ghazi52 said:


> He went on to say that there are neither any electricity nor gas bills to deal with and this particular case has been brought to the court's attention, otherwise there are several other illegally constructed areas in Karachi with no one to object to them.


 Why didn't he object to it? Or investigate why this particular case is being heard at SC?


ghazi52 said:


> Justice Ahmed said that to "fix" the city, it will need to be "blown up" first. "This city will need to be rebuilt, the way Germany, Japan, Poland were rebuilt."


 There have been calls for depopulation of the city but politicians keep promising more jobs in the ruins.


ghazi52 said:


> The chief justice said "you people come to sit in offices, drink tea, gossip and go home".


 Sounds like Abhinondone


ghazi52 said:


> He observed that forty people now live where four people had taken up residence in the past.


 What is the legal limit or minimum sqft per person living space legislation? 


ghazi52 said:


> If you survive, their blood will be on your hands.


Why no posthumous convictions?


----------



## ghazi52

*No place of worship can be built on illegal land*

The case for restoration of the Kidney Hill Park was also heard in the apex court.

Amber Ali of Shehri - Citizens for a better environment said that the construction of the Al-Fatah Mosque had restarted on the upper part of the park land.

Khawaja Shams, the mosque administration's counsel, said that the land was obtained from the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) through auction. However, he claimed that a new mosque was being built in its stead.

“Assistant Commissioner Asma Batool has built a mausoleum and a graveyard to add feul sectarian rift. Bismillah mosque was also been built overnight to sow sectarianism,” the lawyer stated.

Justice Qazi Muhammad Amin remarked that no place of worship could be built on illegal land.

He emphasised that Islam did not allow the construction of mosques on land acquired illegally. Justice Amin added that KMC did not have the authority to issue a license for the construction of a mosque on land meant for a park.

The SC rejected Al-Fatah Mosque administration's request for a review and ordered them to return the land allotted for the mosque to the KMC. It further revoked the license issued by the KMC.

The chief justice reprimanded Assistant Commissioner Asma Batool, stating that there was a mention of one grave at the last hearing, but the whole area now seems to have been turned into a graveyard.


Khawaja Shams claimed that Asma had also stopped the demolition of Nasla Tower. Furthermore, he added that some women have appealed to the court that Asma was blackmailing them with the help of her husband, who was a Mukhtiarkar.

On hearing the arguments, Justice Gulzar warned the assistant commissioner of losing her job, and never getting another one. “If there is ever a stone in front of you, you will not remove it. You will just ignore it and leave,” he castigated.

“The whole country has gone blind”, Justice Qazi Amin lambasted, questioning what “these people” were doing.

“They are our employees. We are not their employees. They have to work. These people impose on us and are not ready to work,” he said.

The court further ordered the complete relinquishment of the land in Kidney Hill Park, as well as the removal of Bismillah Mosque, mausoleum and cemetery within the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

The masjid land mafia has all of Pakistan’s jahil muslims behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

sheesh 
balsy move...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

SQ8 said:


> The masjid land mafia has all of Pakistan’s jahil muslims behind it.


So many of these self-proclaimed ashke Rasool(SAW) in our country never even question the fact that their prayers which are offered on illegal land might not be accepted by Allah. I believe that if one is aware that the Masjid is constructed on illegal land then one's prayers in that Masjid will most definitely not be accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

_NOBODY_ said:


> So many of these self-proclaimed ashke Rasool(SAW) in our country never even question the fact that their prayers which are offered on illegal land might not be accepted by Allah. I believe that if one is aware that the Masjid is constructed on illegal land then one's prayers in that Masjid will most definitely not be accepted.


The Building of a mosque has been the accepted tactic of many land mafias and the Mullah’s fully provide a fatwa for it because they get free accommodations and a place to get funds for their own as well

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## _NOBODY_

SQ8 said:


> The Building of a mosque has been the accepted tactic of many land mafias and the Mullah’s fully provide a fatwa for it because they get free accommodations and a place to get funds for their own as well


The hypocrisy of us Pakistanis truly knows no bounds. Allah doesn't bestow blessings upon such people.


SQ8 said:


> The Building of a mosque has been the accepted tactic of many land mafias and the Mullah’s fully provide a fatwa for it because they get free accommodations and a place to get funds for their own as well


I pray that you have managed to find some peace and happiness in the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

_NOBODY_ said:


> The hypocrisy of us Pakistanis truly knows no bounds. Allah doesn't bestow blessings upon such people.
> 
> I pray that you have managed to find some peace and happiness in the United States.


Alhamdulillah - despite its many many faults this place has been a blessing in every aspect - professionally, personally and spiritually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

SQ8 said:


> Alhamdulillah - despite its many many faults this place has been a blessing in every aspect - professionally, personally and spiritually.


That's wonderful to hear. May Allah bestow peace and blessings upon you and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SQ8 said:


> Alhamdulillah - despite its many many faults this place has been a blessing in every aspect - professionally, personally and spiritually.


Yes, Alhamdulillah!!

MashaAllah a very peaceful life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aesterix

Baburi masjid of Pakistan. Thanks to SC

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

SQ8 said:


> The masjid land mafia has all of Pakistan’s jahil muslims behind it.





Aesterix said:


> Baburi masjid of Pakistan. Thanks to SC


----------



## terry5

masjid can only be built on legally owned land
It is called a masalaa when not on privately owned land not masjid .

Thus different rights


----------



## SaadH

Sainthood 101 said:


> sheesh
> balsy move...


If it belongs to the same sect as Mumtaz Qadri, another Taseer/Sialkot in the making...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Pakistan and Law of the Jungle ........ match made in heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*JUI-F leader dares CJP, Sindh CM to implement mosque demolition orders*

If you have the courage then show it and try bulldozing any mosque in Karachi, warns Rashid Soomro

News Desk
December 29, 2021








Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) Sindh Secretary General Rashid Mahmood Soomro on Wednesday dared Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed and Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah to implement the top court's order to demolish illegally constructed mosques in Karachi.

On Tuesday, the apex court ordered to demolish a mosque, shrine and cemetery built on amenity parks' land near Tariq Road.

A division bench, headed by Justice Gulzar Ahmed and comprising Justice Qazi Muhammad Amin, heard a case against the construction of Madinah Mosque and other encroachments on the land meant for a park in Tariq Road at the Supreme Court Karachi Registry.

District Municipal Corporation (DMC) Administrator East maintained that the mosque was constructed on park land. CJP Gulzar expressed anger over the land still being occupied, reprimanding the district administrator over Karachi's condition.

“What have you done with this city? The city has been built in a way that it now needs to be rebuilt from scratch, like Poland, Germany and France were,” the CJP berated the district administrator.

Khawaja Shams, the mosque administration's counsel, said that the land was obtained from the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) through auction. However, he claimed that a new mosque was being built in its stead.

“Assistant Commissioner Asma Batool has built a mausoleum and a graveyard to add fuel to sectarian rift. Bismillah mosque was also built overnight to sow sectarianism,” the lawyer stated.

"Mr chief justice the mosques are not orphans... Mr chief minister the mosques are not orphans... if you have the courage then show it and try bulldozing the mosque," Soomro said in a video that went viral on social media.

He went on to say that till the day he was alive, he will never let "even a single brick of any mosque in Karachi be demolished".

"We will stop you on the way [to the mosque]... if the mosques are demolished, your offices will also be demolished," JUI-F leader warned.

He also dared Commissioner Karachi to implement the apex court's order to demolish illegal mosques.

During yesterday's hearing, Justice Amin remarked that no place of worship could be built on illegal land.

He emphasised that Islam did not allow the construction of mosques on land acquired illegally. Justice Amin added that the KMC did not have the authority to issue a licence for the construction of a mosque on land meant for a park.

The apex court rejected Al-Fatah Mosque administration's request for a review, ordering them to return the land allotted for the mosque to the KMC. It further revoked the licence issued by the KMC.

The court ordered complete relinquishment of land in the Kidney Hill Park area, as well as the removal of Bismillah Mosque, mausoleum and cemetery within the park.


----------



## TOPGUN

My families old neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Jahan achi zameen dekhi masjid madrasa bana diya yehi mullah gardi hai .


----------



## Imran Khan

billion of ruppes land in islamabad's posh areas and sectors even on green belts these haram khor mullahs have grabbed .

look how they started grabbing it in 2002 with making a small mosque for prayer on green belt f-10 






how its a compound today on billions of rupees land . a 5 marla plot in f-10 today in 3 -4 crores

Reactions: Wow Wow:
4


----------



## maithil

Trying to touch the third rail. Martyrdom symptom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SC turns down plea to stop demolition of mosque built on encroached land in Karachi*


Haseeb Bhatti
January 4, 2022


The Supreme Court on Tuesday turned down a plea by the attorney general who requested the court withdraw its earlier orders calling for the razing of a mosque constructed "illegally" in Karachi's Tariq Road area, saying "religious tension" was springing up in the wake of demolition directives.

The Supreme Court in its hearing at the Karachi Registry on Dec 28 had come down hard on the city administration for allowing the establishment of illegal cemeteries, mosques and shrines on public spaces and ordered authorities to remove all encroachments and retrieve the land meant for public parks.

During the proceedings, the court was informed that a mosque, Madina Masjid, had been built on land measuring around 1,100 square yards shown as a park in PECHS on main Tariq Road.

The bench had expressed resentment at the DMC-East administrator when he requested it to pass an order about the removal of the mosque and said that it was his duty to restore public spaces. It directed the administrator to ensure the removal of the mosque and other encroachments in a week and restore the land as a park.

During today's hearing in Islamabad, Attorney General Khalid Javed Khan urged the top court to review its Dec 28 verdict saying, "Many questions are being raised over directives to raze a place of worship."

The chief justice responded that the Sindh government could allocate an alternative place for the mosque, insisting that "we had ourselves seen a park on that land."

Justice Qazi Amin Ahmed observed that religion was being used in land grabbing.

The attorney general said it was the duty of the state to provide land for the mosque but reiterated his request to the court to withdraw its order.

"All we can do is order the mosque not to be demolished until a new site is earmarked for it," said the chief justice.

The CJP said the apex court couldn't take back its order. "What would be the purpose of proceedings if we withdraw our orders," Justice Gulzar said.

Justice Amin noted that building a mosque on an encroached land was not a religious act, saying "Islam does not allow it."

"If you want to build a mosque, construct it from your own pocket," he said.

The court sought a report from the Sindh government in three weeks and adjourned the hearing till January 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## python-000

ghazi52 said:


> *SC orders restoration of park on site of Tariq Road's Madina Masjid in one week*
> 
> CJP says Karachi will have to be rebuilt; Justice Qazi Ameen says such mosques are residences rather than places of worship
> 
> By Web Desk
> December 28, 2021
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court on Tuesday ordered the restoration of a park on the site of the Madina Masjid located in Karachi's Tariq Road area.
> 
> A case related to the construction of the mosque was heard in the Supreme Court Karachi Registry today, which was presided over by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed and in which Commissioner Karachi Iqbal Memon and Administrator Karachi Murtaza Wahab and other officials appeared before the court.
> 
> The chief justice asked Wahab why he has not taken action against the "illegal mosque". To this, Wahab replied that if the court orders it, action will be taken.
> 
> Justice Ahmed responded by saying: "I am surprised to see you people (behave this way). It is your job and yet you wait for our (the court's) order."
> 
> Meanwhile, Justice Qazi Ameen, who was also sitting in on the hearing, remarked that such mosques "are not places of worship" and are rather "residences".
> 
> He went on to say that there are neither any electricity nor gas bills to deal with and this particular case has been brought to the court's attention, otherwise there are several other illegally constructed areas in Karachi with no one to object to them.
> 
> *Administrator, DMC East castigated*
> 
> During the hearing, the court castigated the administrator and District Municipal Corporation East for not knowing the exact boundaries of Tariq Road.
> 
> The chief justice said "you people come to sit in offices, drink tea, gossip and go home".
> 
> "If you have no work, who is getting everything done?" he asked.
> 
> "What have you done to this city? You have caused irreparable damage," he added.
> 
> Justice Ahmed said that to "fix" the city, it will need to be "blown up" first. "This city will need to be rebuilt, the way Germany, Japan, Poland were rebuilt."
> 
> He observed that forty people now live where four people had taken up residence in the past.
> 
> The chief justice also expressed his annoyance over money making having become a priority. "Is minting money your only concern? That seems to be all you are occupied with."
> 
> He said that the city presents the same picture from PECHS to North Nazimabad. "Eight-storey-high buildings have been constructed on plots of 200 square yards."
> 
> "If an earthquake hits the city, everything will be destroyed. Tens of millions of people will die. If you survive, their blood will be on your hands.
> 
> "But what do you care? You think you will retire and will be long gone to enjoy life abroad, like everyone does. You look forward to wrapping everything up here and leave like everyone does," the chief justice said.


whats going on in Pakistan what kind of people are in power (ya Mulk Islam ka naam par lya gaya lakin yaha to har koe he Islam ka pecha par gya ha) or har kisi ko sirf Karachi ha nazar a raha ha torna oa tabah karna ka lya...


----------



## python-000

Imran Khan said:


> Jahan achi zameen dekhi masjid madrasa bana diya yehi mullah gardi hai .


Mara bhai aap ko shayad Musalmano Islam or Masajid koe khaas taklif ha...

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SaadH

python-000 said:


> whats going on in Pakistan what kind of people are in power (ya Mulk Islam ka naam par lya gaya lakin yaha to har koe he Islam ka pecha par gya ha) or har kisi ko sirf Karachi ha nazar a raha ha torna oa tabah karna ka lya...


Islam mein haram kab say halal ho gaya, 1947 kay baad?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

python-000 said:


> Mara bhai aap ko shayad Musalmano Islam or Masajid koe khaas taklif ha...


wo kesy sir ? main to sirf jahalat ke khilaf hoon bus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bleek

Extremist mullahs need to be eradicated, all people with religious influence should be state monitored and controlled so they can't brainwash the youth into behaving like buffoons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

